# Angetan



## soplamocos

Hola tengo una duda sobre _*angetan*_ en la oración de más abajo.
Entiendo que _angetan _modifica a _Präposition_, que es femenino, entonces ¿no debería ser "angetane" o no existe y _angetan _ no declina? (la duda me surgió tras buscar el sujeto de _schleicht sich)

Jedes Mal wenn ich glaube, einen dieser vier verwirrenden "Fälle" im Griff zu haben, schleicht sich, *angentan *mit einer fürchterlichen, unerwarteten Macht, eine scheinbar völlig unbedeutende *Präposition *in meinen Satz und verwandelt del Boden unter meinen Füßen in rieselnden Sand._


----------



## Alemanita

Para explicaciones gramaticales no sirvo, sin embargo puedo decirte que acá "angetan" (participio del verbo "antun") significa 'dotado de, revestido de', entonces el adjetivo no se declina. Pero cuando el participio es usado en el sentido de hacerle algo a alguien, sí se declina: das angetane Unrecht, die angetane Gewalt. Fijate que en el primer sentido va con la preposición 'mit' - 'angetan mit'.


----------



## soplamocos

Alemanita said:


> Para explicaciones gramaticales no sirvo, sin embargo puedo decirte que acá "angetan" (participio del verbo "antun") significa 'dotado de, revestido de', entonces el adjetivo no se declina. Pero cuando el participio es usado en el sentido de hacerle algo a alguien, sí se declina: das angetane Unrecht, die angetane Gewalt. Fijate que en el primer sentido va con la preposición 'mit' - 'angetan mit'.


Muchas gracias Alemanita. Le voy a preguntar a mi profesor a ver que me dice. Se me ocurre que a lo mejor cuando es usado como verbo no declina, mientras que como adjetivo sí, pero es una suposición basada en español.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Ein bisschen Deutschunterricht, nur für Interessierte !
Una pequeña lección de alemán, sólo para interesados*_ _*!*_ 

_*Infinitiv I:
antun
anzutun

Infinitiv II:
angetan haben
angetan zu haben*

*Partizip I:*
*antuend *

*Partizip II:*
*angetan *_

*Imperativ aktiv:*
*tue/tu du an
tun wir an
tut ihr an *
_*tun Sie an

Ejemplos:

tu mir das nicht an 
no me hagas eso

das werde ich mir nicht antun 
no pienso pasar por eso 

tu dir keinen Zwang an ! 
hazlo como quieras ! 

sich etwas antun 
atentar contra la propia vida 

diese Gegend hat es ihm angetan 
esta región le ha encantado 

was hast du mir da angetan ?*_
*qué me has hecho ?*


----------



## soplamocos

Tonerl said:


> _*Ein bisschen Deutschunterricht, nur für Interessierte !
> Una pequeña lección de alemán, sólo para interesados*_ _*!*_
> 
> _*Ejemplos:
> 
> tu mir das nicht an
> no me hagas eso
> 
> das werde ich mir nicht antun
> no pienso pasar por eso
> 
> tu dir keinen Zwang an !
> hazlo como quieras !
> 
> sich etwas antun
> atentar contra la propia vida
> 
> diese Gegend hat es ihm angetan
> esta región le ha encantado
> 
> was hast du mir da angetan ?*_
> *qué me has hecho ?*


Gracias Tonerl. 

Por ejemplo, se diría:
_Eine bisschene Deutschlektion, *angetan *mit einfacher Worter, für die Anfänger._

y no:
_Eine bisschene Deutschlektion, *angetane *mit einfacher Worter, für die Anfänger.  _


----------



## Tonerl

soplamocos said:


> Eine bisschene Deutschlektion, *angetan *mit einfacher Worter, für die Anfänger


_*Estimado soplamocos,

no te lo tomes a mal!, tus dos sugerencias/preguntas son buenos ejemplos, pero fundamentalmente erróneos desde el punto de vista gramatical:

Eine kleine Deutschlektion, erklärt mit einfachen Worten, nicht nur für Anfänger.

Una pequeña lección de alemán, explicada con palabras sencillas, no sólo para los principiantes.

Por cierto, también muchos de los "llamados" estudiantes avanzados tienen grandes dificultades con la gramática alemana (incluido yo), las estadísticas dicen que el 50-70% de la población NO domina la gramática alemana !!!

Saludos 🙋‍♂️😷*_


----------



## soplamocos

Tonerl said:


> _*no te lo tomes a mal!, tus dos sugerencias/preguntas son buenos ejemplos, pero fundamentalmente erróneos desde el punto de vista gramatical:
> 
> Eine kleine Deutschlektion, erklärt mit einfachen Worten, nicht nur für Anfänger.
> 
> Una pequeña lección de alemán, explicada con palabras sencillas, no sólo para los principiantes.*_


Pero ya ahí estás agregando cosas (¡como un verbo conjugado!) que mi ejemplo no contiene. La idea de:

_-Eine bisschene Deutschlektion, *angetan *mit einfacher Worter...
-*Eine bisschene Deutschlektion, *angetane *mit einfacher Worter..._

era literalmente decir: _Una pequeña leccion de alemán, dotad*a *de palabras simples..._

Marco la _*a*_ de _dotad*a*_, porque justamente ese es el problema que veo: que en español el participio toma el género del sustantivo al que modifica, mientras que en alemán en esa posición no lo hace, pero sí en otras, como los ejemplos de posición atributiva de Alemanita, donde sí cambia.

Lo qué estoy buscando es una regla que diga cuando cambia y cuando no. Como no la encuentro, la voy construyendo. Estoy seguro que en algún momento la voy a a encontrar, es cosa de seguir revisando gramáticas


----------



## Tonerl

_*Por lo que parece estamos en diálogo de sordos, así que terminaré traduciendo tu frase al alemán:

Una pequeña leccion de alemán, dotada de palabras simples
Eine kleine Deutschstunde, ausgestattet/versehen mit einfachen Worten*_


----------



## soplamocos

Tonerl said:


> _*Una pequeña leccion de alemán, dotada de palabras simples
> Eine kleine Deutschstunde, ausgestattet/versehen mit einfachen Worten*_


Sí, es lo mismo. No me interesa una traducción de la frase, lo que busco es una regla que explique cuando declina el participio y cuando no declina el participio.

¿Podés explicar por qué _ausgestattet _o _versehen _no declinan es esa posición, pero sí en otras? Si no sabés no hay problema, seguiré buscando.

Repito lo que tengo en claro hasta ahora, que cuando está en posición atribuitiva declina, porque se toma completamente como adjetivo, mientras que en otras posiciones se lo toma como verbo.


----------



## Alemanita

Jemand hat jemandem ein Unrecht angetan = das angetane Unrecht
Ich bin sehr von ihm angetan 
Die Präposition ist mit einer Macht angetan = die Präposition ist angetan mit Macht

A ver si no van por ahí los tiros: depende del verbo auxiliar que uses.

Los tres significados serían: jemandem etwas antun (hacerle algo a alguien, ya sea positivo o negativo); von jemandem angetan sein (gustar de alguien, estar enamorado, hasta hechizado); algo anticuado: ein Kleidungsstück antun (ponerse una prenda, en forma pasiva: angetan sein mit: estar ataviado con)


----------



## soplamocos

Alemanita said:


> Jemand hat jemandem ein Unrecht angetan = das angetane Unrecht
> Ich bin sehr von ihm angetan
> Die Präposition ist mit einer Macht angetan = die Präposition ist angetan mit Macht
> 
> A ver si no van por ahí los tiros: depende del verbo auxiliar que uses.
> 
> Los tres significados serían: jemandem etwas antun (hacerle algo a alguien, ya sea positivo o negativo); von jemandem angetan sein (gustar de alguien, estar enamorado, hasta hechizado); algo anticuado: ein Kleidungsstück antun (ponerse una prenda, en forma pasiva: angetan sein mit: estar ataviado con)


Hoy tuve clase de alemán y al final, cuando hubo espacio para preguntas, vimos esta cuestión del participio. Probamos tres estructuras diferentes a ver qué pasaba y efectivamente solo declina en posición atributiva, como en los ejemplos de más arriba.

En español, en cambio, el participio solo no cambia cuando forma parte de un tiempo verbal, ej.: _hemos comprad*o* una casa_, pero sí cambia en pasiva: _una casa fue comprad*a*,_ o cuando es usado como adjetivo, sin importar la posición: _la casa comprad*a */ la casa, la comprad*a* tiempo atras, volvió a venderse._

Gracias Alemantia y gracias Tonerl.


----------

